# The real losers of the vegas bowl are... (drum roll please)



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

All of us 

http://www.lvbowl.com/media.php?id=40


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

BWAAA HAAA HAAA! That's funny! Now I'll have to watch the pregame stuff.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I wonder how far down the list they had to go to get that talentless drunk?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey!!!!!!! you don't Hassle the Hoff!!!!!!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Brian, I wasn't even going to watch the game but now I may watch 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I wasn't aware he had been so successful in the music industry.... pretty cool. He's not that bad... you could have Roseanne Barr or some empty headed ghetto tramp trying to put her own spin on the anthem and failing miserably. At least the Hoff will make it sound like something most of us would recognize. 8)


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

well, looking back i should have said BYU and the rest of us... :lol:


----------

